# "Macro Art In Nature" - Blog



## Michael Brown (Dec 6, 2005)

[FONT=Geneva, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hi gang!

While working on my site, I thought I would create a blog also.
It is a blog basically on macro photography in nature, the art to be found while in the world of macro, and of course, a bit of trash talking too!
I don't hold anything back!  

Take a look, ... join in if you like.  Just started it yesterday!

http://macroartinnature.blogspot.com/

Take care everyone! [/FONT]


----------

